# Forum Login is funky



## deltadude (Jan 9, 2010)

I usually do not login when I first start browsing the forum, I start reading, and when I want to reply or post I have to login.  BUT, the VB software takes me back to  latest posts instead of back to wherever I left off.  This includes after logging in and creating a reply or post and enough time has elapsed that requires a 2nd login to complete the "save" or "post", so I have to hit the browser back button several times to get back to wherever I left off. 

This is very annoying.  I participate on several other major forums that use VB and none act this way.  In addition I run a forum for a about 35 members and that software if phpBB and it when you log in no matter where you are at it automatically returns you to wherever you left off.

I would appreciate that these issues get fixed.

Note: to complete this post, I logged in, started the thread, and since I'm multitasking (doing other things requiring attention on the computer), I preview the post and then am required to log in again, I log in and it does not return me to where I left off.  I actually thought I send the post and discover it, and almost forgot to check and thus preview and save.  This has resulted on more than a couple of occasions the post not getting saved, and then discovering this later in the day.  annoying.......


----------



## meateater (Jan 9, 2010)

When you are on multiple forums sometimes logins/passwords get goofed up on your puter. Eat some cookies and try again.


----------



## hoser (Jan 9, 2010)

I just auto-login. Have never experienced any problems at all...can't you do that and muti-task? Seems to work for me.


----------



## flash (Jan 9, 2010)

Pretty simple when you think about it.


----------



## rw willy (Jan 9, 2010)

"Multi tasking" is just another way of saying "I can't finish anything"
LOL, just trying to keep it light.
Have a great day.


----------



## geek with fire (Jan 9, 2010)

EDIT: never mind, I misread your post.  I guess I should put my glasses on this morning.


----------



## camocook (Jan 9, 2010)

Not far from the truth.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 9, 2010)

Multi tasking is that anything like spritzing the ribbs an drinken beer at the same time. i did that once
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't auto log into anything. It's a simple security measure.  Whenever I close Firefox all cookies are deleted, and CCleaner auto-runs once a day wiping out any cookie or other browser trash.

I have know forums and have installed several and operated them too.  The minimum is when you log in you are returned to where you were unless it is a portal initial login which often takes you to the front page of the portal.  I run a portal with forum, and if you are reading a post, and decide to login to reply it returns you to exactly where you left off.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 10, 2010)

The vbulletin auto logs you out after a set amount of time. Unless you click remember me when logging in this will continue to happen.

Also I just logged out of the site and went to a thread. I hit post reply. Got redirected to a login page. Logged in. Redirected back to my reply post. Then I tried this again and instead of hitting reply I just logged in on the top of the page and it redirected me back to the same page I was on. Not sure whats wrong with your browser.


----------



## ddave (Jan 10, 2010)

I have noticed that as well.  My solution was if I am replying to a post and it is taking me awhile to complete my response (or if I am multitasking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





), before I hit Submit or Preview I just do a Ctrl A then Ctrl C.  If I am logged out, I just log back in and paste in the reply.  It's a couple more mouse clicks but not the end of the world.

Dave


----------



## deltadude (Jan 11, 2010)

I understand the auto log off, personally I think the setting is a little too short.  I will try the remember me feature and see if that solves my issues.


----------

